# Baby shower tomorrow....



## DueSeptember

*My Best Friend of 26 years is Having her Baby shower tomorrow and I do not know how I am going to act...I am very Happy but I know my Emotions will take over and I Hope I dont cry  But I already know it will Happen...I guess I will have to suck it up and go in tomorrow *


----------



## lch28

i am so sorry hun that must be really hard for you i cant even imagine . you are in my thoughts


----------



## DueSeptember

lch28 said:


> i am so sorry hun that must be really hard for you i cant even imagine . you are in my thoughts

*Thank you*


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It is going to be hard I know, but you will get through this, have faith.. I think you are strong and brave and a good friend to go to this baby shower and try to keep things together, not many people would do this. Just know I am thinking of you and praying you will be ok.
XOXOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

Hiya...I think you are a wonderful friend for even considering going. I still find it difficult to get involved in other peoples excitement about babies, I kind of need to have some control over it if that makes sense? Sometimes I can take part in the excitement, others I am just so sad for my own loss or scared for my rainbow. If she's a good friend she will completely understand if you need to make yourself scarce at any point. 
Don't push yourself just do what you can without upsetting yourself. Let us know how you get on? X


----------



## DueSeptember

*I actually did good lol...no one brought up Maya and I think because she is having a Boy it didnt Hurt so bad to see Blue instead of cute little pink stuff everywhere...I think if she was having a girl I wouldnt have went...My Man had to keep checking on me he kept texting are you ok? He is so sweet  Well I got through it...I am excited on TTC in September *


----------



## mhazzab

Wow well done you! Like you I also find dealing with / hearing about baby boys much easier.
I'm glad your OH was checking in on you what a sweetie, I bet that helped too.
I'm excited for you to TTC again too I bet Maya will love a little brother or sister. Xx


----------



## lch28

good for you hun. same for me, hearing about baby boys is much easier.


----------



## Pinkorblue11

DueSeptember said:


> My Man had to keep checking on me he kept texting are you ok? He is so sweet :)

:thumbup: That is great! Glad you got through the baby shower and good luck to you guys in September. That's when DH and I hope to start TTC again too. :flower:


----------



## DueSeptember

Pinkorblue11 said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> My Man had to keep checking on me he kept texting are you ok? He is so sweet :)
> 
> :thumbup: That is great! Glad you got through the baby shower and good luck to you guys in September. That's when DH and I hope to start TTC again too. :flower:Click to expand...

*Awwww we can be Bumb Buddys *


----------



## DueSeptember

lch28 said:


> good for you hun. same for me, hearing about baby boys is much easier.

*I think if she had a girl I dont think I could have went seeing all the cute girl stuff everywhere...*


----------



## angel jayvian

I know what you saying I went to a babyshower recently and I didn't know how I was going to react but I did good I think it was.because she is having a girl .I still can't see little boys, with girls I do fine.


----------



## DueSeptember

angel jayvian said:


> I know what you saying I went to a babyshower recently and I didn't know how I was going to react but I did good I think it was.because she is having a girl .I still can't see little boys, with girls I do fine.

*It is weird but I am fine with baby boys but not baby girls  are you going to ttc again? *


----------

